# ACL Surgery and Recovery



## jpreston250300 (Mar 5, 2020)

Who has had a full ACL tear?  

How did you get it fixed, quad tendon, cadaver, ?

What was your recovery time and any current issues?

Any specific exercises afterward to get back to strength?


Had left done last July 3rd and need to get right done.  

Mine was with quad tendon, most ****ing painful surgery I’ve had, two weeks.  Crutches for 12, it sucks. Still trying to decide. UGH


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Who has had a full ACL tear?
> 
> How did you get it fixed, quad tendon, cadaver, ?
> 
> ...



Full tear. Cadaver. 

I chose Cadaver because of reduced recovery time. Tore my ACL in spring and had to be ready for first year college sports in summer. 

Your physical therapist should provide you with exercises. 

My cadaver donor was from Senegal. My penis grew an inch and after recovery I could two hand dunk.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 5, 2020)

There are advantages and disadvantages to the three types if grafts used to repair an ACL.  Bone-tendon-bone (patellar tendon) graft is the strongest graft.  It is also more painful in healing, primarily due to pain from the donor site.  Cadaver graft is as stable, but not as strong of a graft, not as much pain when healing.  I haven't worked with any orthopedic surgeons who use a hamstring graft in a long time.  If it were me I'd endure a little more discomfort in healing in exchange for a stronger repair.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 7, 2020)

i had surgery on both shoulders ( 2 ) different times from tears and it sucked, i lost a lot of muscle from not being in the gym, BUT all i can tell you if you had or going to have surgery is to ( DO YOUR PHYSICAL THERAPY ) and do not quit, it is the only thing that will get you threw the pain and hard times, and you will be able to recover quicker... well that is what worked for me anyway,  i hope this helps.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 8, 2020)

Bone to bone on left knee with quad tendon is really strong, was ****ing painful.  


UG, no the other side. What a bitch.  Going to do the same surgery bc it’s supposed to be the strongest.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 8, 2020)

Quad tendon, acl


----------

